# New Video - You Gunna Shoot 'im?



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

After about ten minutes of loud and soft, short and long rabbit squealing, this wise coyote snuck into 40 yards and popped out in the forbidden downwind direction. The decoy distracted, but the nose busted the setup and this coyote ran a distance over 250 yards before we were able to get a shot off.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

What a good shot , nice lookin gun he has


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good shooting man! Sorry to hear about that bobcat. After waiting 45 minutes, I don't blame you guys for shooting though.

Keep em coming!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great shot on that yote !! Thanks for sharing your videos. I appreciate the realism you have in them, not just the set ups but the misses, they are a big part of predator hunting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual another great video, great shot on the yote, looks like a great productive spot your in!!


----------

